# How to use vertic raised panel router bit



## Dpaul (May 29, 2014)

We have created some drawer faces for a dresser out of 3/4" hardwood. We've ordered a vertical raised panel router bit that cuts to a depth of 1.5" for the drawer faces and we'll install it in a router table but we have some questions:
1) Until this point, we've only used bits with bearings which we have been able to align with the fence using a straight edge. How should we align this bit without a bearing to the fence?
2) Our router table fence is only 3-4" high. These drawer faces will be well above that height. How can we raise the height of our existing fence and can we use feather boards to assist in keeping the drawer faces up against the fence?
3) what router speed should we use with this bit for these drawer faces? 
Any other advice or tips will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

?
Hello and welcome to the router forums.
Here is one video showing how it is done 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=VJkidrHd59M


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice find on the video John... great tutorial!!

Hi Dpaul. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

The video that John posted pretty much answers all of your questions. As for the fence, yes, you need a taller fence to hold the panels vertical. Not knowing what fence you have, it is impossible to determine how to best fasten it to your existing fence. If you could post a pic or two of your set up, someone here will be able to suggest a good method for attaching the taller fence.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I use this simply made tall fence for all my table routing.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I believe this is the wrong application for a raised panel bit. I have never heard of using this type of bit for "drawer fronts" as you stated. You might want to watch some YouTube videos on making raised panel doors and drawer fronts.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

No Dick, it is doable, some companies sell a matching bit for drawers, same profile just smaller. Otherwise you need to take into consideration drawer size if your drawer fronts are to small you will have trouble with the over all look of the drawer


----------



## Dpaul (May 29, 2014)

BrianS said:


> Nice find on the video John... great tutorial!!
> 
> Hi Dpaul. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.
> 
> The video that John posted pretty much answers all of your questions. As for the fence, yes, you need a taller fence to hold the panels vertical. Not knowing what fence you have, it is impossible to determine how to best fasten it to your existing fence. If you could post a pic or two of your set up, someone here will be able to suggest a good method for attaching the taller fence.


We're using a bench dog pro top router. I've attached a picture of the setup. Is it possible to attach a taller fence to the existing fence? Any suggestions on how to design one?

Thanks for all the responses!
- Dave


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Make a simple one, like Harrys.


----------



## Dpaul (May 29, 2014)

Ran some 3/4" stock through the router with the new bit and the existing fence. I adjusted the speed to about 15,000 rpm. Some of the sides came out smooth, other sides have ridges. Are the ridges related to the speed or possibly going cross grain?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It looks to me like there were pauses during feeding past the bit, do also remember to rout across the grain first, this cleans up any break-out when going with the grain. I would suggest that you bring the fence a touch back and remove a small amount for a perfect finish. If this is your first attempt at raising a panel, then I have to say that you did VERY well.


----------



## Dpaul (May 29, 2014)

harrysin said:


> It looks to me like there were pauses during feeding past the bit, do also remember to rout across the grain first, this cleans up any break-out when going with the grain. I would suggest that you bring the fence a touch back and remove a small amount for a perfect finish. If this is your first attempt at raising a panel, then I have to say that you did VERY well.


Built a taller fence today that seems to work well. Now after running stock through it is coming out uneven- it enters the router at one height, gradually dips down toward the middle of the piece and then rises back to the original height at the end of the cut. Any ideas on why this is happening?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a,

It sound to me as if your table or plate has a concave dip and the ends go down into the dip for full cut but the middle is lifted by the two ends being higher.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Assuming that it isn't as James has suggested, then perhaps you should consider a feather board so that you can concentrate on keeping constant downward pressure on the panel.
The Magswitch shown is a brilliant tool but only for steel router, saw, band saw tables and jointers. The reason for mentioning this one is because I use it on all the aforementioned machines but many variety's are readily available or it's a simple matter to make your own.


----------

